

Ask HN: What has changed to make HN more positive? - hoodoof

I read a post a while back saying changes were coming to make things more positive.  Has this happened?
======
J_Darnley
I believe they outlawed "offtopic" rants about the horrible design that a link
might have. Oh and something about outlawing overly negative comments in Show
HN posts.

In can't really say whether it has had the desired effect of making people
nicer or whether it just silenced them.

------
justintocci
??? i'd love to read that post...

